
Alpine Linux 3.11.0 Released - pkilgore
https://alpinelinux.org/posts/Alpine-3.11.0-released.html
======
pkilgore
Thing of note: no more python 2.

~~~
_ikke_
Python2 is still there, but most modules are only available for Python3. The
next release it will be removed completely.

